# New Arivals! Some Reworking Required... HELP?!



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I have some new locomotives, and I need help fixing them up! First up, a Mehano 4-8-2! It needs to be re wired and the trucks attached. How do I go about it? -


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

screws and solder....


ok seriously joking aside see if you can find a diagram of said loco and use that as a start point, if memory serves me the saying is "red is right, black is left" (others may chime in on this) but generally red is hot and black is always ground, but with model trains it may be different....

I would try and find a parts diagram to start with...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks Berlin, but I am in need of other help(ers), espically with the other locomotives!


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Looks as if a JST 2-Pin connector was used.One wire goes to each terminal on the motor. There should be a hole or something for a screw for the trucks. Have you checked around the gear cover? I say take a picture of it under side's and see if it won;t help.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Diagrams? I've seen similar plug setups but I don't understand the system?


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Here's Another Locomotive*

The ALCO HH-660 from Wm. K. Walther's. The motor is not turning over, and I'm confused on the wire layout. HOSeeker was not a smidge of help aside from some pictures of the model. How do I get the motor to turn over and how do I wire it? - 

The Pictures:


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Is one side of the wheels on the front truck insulated? Shaygetz has one of these engines himself.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Let's get him on the line! -


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

I see a perfict red HH-660 that would be a perfict candidate for a dual remotor  nice find!!


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Does the motor spin by hand? 

Have you tried applying power directly to each brush lead? When you do, and if it spins, then you know it's not the motor. Then comes the wire chasing fun.


----------



## blackz28 (Jan 6, 2013)

HH-660, WOW HOW OLD IS THAT?? it might be worth a remotor if this one is shot


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

The motor does turn over by hand! It just doesn't spin on current, even though I applied current to the brushes.


----------



## dannyrandomstate (Jan 1, 2012)

Just from looking at the pics it looks like some simple wiring/soldering and putting a few screws back in place. If the motor is kaput then now would be the best time to remotor it also.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Sounds like either a dead motor, or weak magnets. Time for some multimeter wire chasing, or remotor it like Danny said.


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

as I said remoter the HH-660 with a dual motor set up...that would pull the knuckles off any thing out there just about like that...


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I may end up doing that (remotor), but I'd really like to have the line spew out of my mouth in regards to the original motor "It's alive!" I just came into possession of a suitable power truck from chriswis, but I'm sure I couldn't do the dual motor.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

You might try sanding down the brushes to a flat surface to get rid of the curve developed with years of use. If that does not work and it still refuses to run a wire in the coil could have snapped making it useless without a rewire, or as mentioned a remotor. both require a lot of patience and work. It also needs a new paint job and possibly new trucks that grant better electrical pickup.

As for the steam engine it looks like it just needs a lot of screws and then a re-wire. The system that is setup in the tender for picking up power is completely wrong. Who ever wired it has both the negative and positive (from the black and red wire and clip) to two black wires that go to just one truck with both soldered onto one bolt, piece, ect. This will result in a short if you try to hook the red to one side of the motor and a black to the other. You can set the tender up so the back truck picks up negative current and the front picks up positive depending on how the trucks are made and how the wheels are made.

The engine should get either a positive or negative current from the wheels on it's own chassis. So what I would suggest is that you unsolder one wire from the back tender truck and move it to the front truck of the tender. Then either snip off the black or the red wire from the clip that hooks into the tender, then have just one wire going to (most likely) the top of the motor, and the other part of the current should be provided by the engine drivers. if this does not work then it is just a matter of mix and matching till a combination does. Also double check the trucks before snipping to make sure they are a type that will only pick up one polarity per truck.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Another Puzzle from the Box of Trains Time Forgot!*

Okay, I kinda figured that the 4-8-2 needed a rewire in the tender. However, I've been contemplating a reworking of a smaller Mantua tender but that may be ill-advised. Oy vey. - 

On to new business! I have just re-synched the motion on an old Bachmann Reading 2-8-0. There's a hitch though, it needs a motor! What kind of motor could be fitted to the old belle? Finding a Bowser rebuilding kit is out of the question, and I fixed the plastic cracking (a blessing for it too). What is advisable for a substitute motor? - 

Here are some pictures:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I posted some pictures in my previous post. -


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It uses the same motor as their trolleys and other locos of the time...:thumbsup:


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

*Would This Work?*

So what your saying shay, is to find a junkie Bachmann Diesel locomotive (I'd never harm a trolley car! -  [GASP!]), and stick the motor in there? -


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

It's got to be that same white "pancake" motor, just like the trolly. I don't believe their diesels used it. You'll see it here... http://misterbobsmodelworksemporium.blogspot.com/2008/02/3-bachmann-ho-scale-4-8-4-santa-fe.html


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

I have a pancake motor like that, but it's in an 0-6-0 from Chriswis, and that's becomming a Kitson-Still Diesel/Steam hybrid locomotive. Does anybody have a pancake motor and all the screws for a Bachmann Readding 2-8-0 Steam Locomotive? -  &


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Give me a few hours to clean up the SNOW, I'll Dig around I think I saw a white little motor in the spare drawer.


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

I found a motor, if it's what you need just PM me your address & i'll send it to you. make up for changing my mind(ten times) with the flyer(sorry bout that) Rich.
It's got some goup on the back, should be able to clean that up ok, It does run.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

That's the one...:thumbsup:


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Couple more pics of the motor, the clean one does NOT run.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

Could fitting the Reading 2-8-0 shell on the Bachmann Baldwin Frame/Chassie work too? -


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Just curious, were you able to do anything with that motor? Rich.


----------



## trainguru (Jun 28, 2011)

To a degree, but there was plastic decay on the housing, and in another thread, Shay said something about plastic decay when a N&W J's gear broke apart. Also, the plastic axles are all cracked, and quartering is a nightmare, so I'm looking into the possibility of the shell transplant. Maybe if I could get a new housing for all the motor components, and find new axles, then I could get the locomotive up and running. Then I'd just need a tender!


----------



## RUSTY Cuda (Aug 28, 2012)

Oh well , I did try, now if you remember I had the newer looking one that did not run, so ____IF____ you get all other components to work, let me know, ____IF____ you can put the working guts into the better housing I will send it to you. Rich.


----------

